
Silicon Valley's ideal entrepreneur is about 20 years too young, research shows - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/26/research-shows-older-entrepreneurs-more-successful.html
======
GaltMidas
Maybe they get the "hit" at 45. (happy that I'm 45 now) But it's a good
education to fail fast, screw up, make mistakes, start lots of things and
basically prepare yourself through experience to be good to go when you're 45.
I'd be interested to see if there are people at 45 "hitting it out of the
park" that didn't ground out to shortstop 4 times in their 20s and 30s.

------
forkLding
I agree with the research here, but I still categorize this in the same
category as entrepreneur porn, if it was that easy to just classify winners or
even gain success in entrepreneurship, venture capital wouldn't be such a hit-
or-miss game. Age and experience is only one factor that can drive success
because entrepreneurship is truly unpredictable.

